# Hmmmm... not sure about this one, kinda weird.



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/questions/213-heiry-question-woman-who-died-of-cancer-had-guide-dog-euthanized-and-buried-with-her-question


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that sure is a weird one. I often wondered how my dog/dogs would react if I went before them. Would they be devastated and not be able to function due to grief or would they recover? I've heard and seen pictures of dogs lying on their master's grave and it is heartbreaking, but to have my dog put down to join me seems cruel. I do know, however, that my dog/dog's ashes are going to be buried with me, but that's a whole different thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that if the dog was very old, it would be one thing. But dogs live in the moment. Most are perfectly capable of attaching themselves to a new, loving owner. Look at all of the dogs in rescue!!! 

Sure the dog was moping around the house during the days between the woman's death and her funeral. I bet the rest of the family wasn't exactly bright and cheery either, and dogs easily pick up on that. 

IMO, this was done for the people not the animal. OTOH, I firmly believe that animals have no concept of the length of their lives, only whether they have their needs met and are treated well.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my dad passed away in 2010 and had the ashes of his dog buried with him also... BUT his dog had died and cremated several years before my dad passed away.
I don't think I would WANT my dog put down if I passed away, especially now when I have young kids, I would want her to mourn with them and lick all their tears away, keeping my spirit alive in thier smiles and her butt wags... they would all get through it together.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> my dad passed away in 2010 and had the ashes of his dog buried with him also... BUT his dog had died and cremated several years before my dad passed away.
> I don't think I would WANT my dog put down if I passed away, especially now when I have young kids, I would want her to mourn with them and lick all their tears away, keeping my spirit alive in thier smiles and her butt wags... they would all get through it together.


I'm with you, Tammy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, I have a strong opinion on this and I'll be less nice about it than other posters. I think it's SICK! My first thought is what an incredibly selfish woman to want her young healthy pet killed to satisfy some need of her own. I can't even imagine requesting someone to do this and it honestly floors me that they would. If the woman weren't already dead, she'd deserve a good butt-kicking, in my opinion!

Anyhow, my opinion is that it is dead wrong, unethical, cruel, immoral (and any other nasty words I haven't thought of yet). 

I don't want my baby to ever die (before or after me). I'm not big on the whole death concept in general.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

misstray said:


> If the woman weren't already dead, she'd deserve a good butt-kicking, in my opinion!


:laugh:
So I looked to check out where this story came from and look what I found. OMG how cute is she?
http://www.dogheirs.com/billfoundation/dogs/5883-tessa


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hmmmmmm..not sure*



misstray said:


> Ok, I have a strong opinion on this and I'll be less nice about it than other posters. I think it's SICK! My first thought is what an incredibly selfish woman to want her young healthy pet killed to satisfy some need of her own. I can't even imagine requesting someone to do this and it honestly floors me that they would. If the woman weren't already dead, she'd deserve a good butt-kicking, in my opinion!
> 
> Anyhow, my opinion is that it is dead wrong, unethical, cruel, immoral (and any other nasty words I haven't thought of yet).
> 
> I don't want my baby to ever die (before or after me). I'm not big on the whole death concept in general.


I don't understand how any vet (I assume it was a vet) would even consent to put down a young, healthy dog because, as you stated, of someone selfish needs. It IS highly unethical to say the least and I thought vets take an oath to "first do not harm".


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> I don't understand how any vet (I assume it was a vet) would even consent to put down a young, healthy dog because, as you stated, of someone selfish needs. It IS highly unethical to say the least and I thought vets take an oath to "first do not harm".


Physicians take that oath, not vets. Vets could never do that, or they could never practice humane euthanasia.

This is the vet oath apparently: 
http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/oath.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> :laugh:
> So I looked to check out where this story came from and look what I found. OMG how cute is she?
> http://www.dogheirs.com/billfoundation/dogs/5883-tessa


I think that's a different story though, isn't it? She is too cute for words though.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a different story. I checked out the site where the original article came from and they have an adoption section. Did you see the video about this little girl? She has hydrocephalus, was blind and couldn't walk when she was dumped at a shelter, now she's running and supposedly has some sight, pretty cool. I'm always skeptical of these types of stories though, especially if they are soliciting for donations. I haven't gone as far to investigate the shelter to confirm validity, but she sure is a cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> It's a different story. I checked out the site where the original article came from and they have an adoption section. Did you see the video about this little girl? She has hydrocephalus, was blind and couldn't walk when she was dumped at a shelter, now she's running and supposedly has some sight, pretty cool. I'm always skeptical of these types of stories though, especially if they are soliciting for donations. I haven't gone as far to investigate the shelter to confirm validity, but she sure is a cutie.


Yes, I saw it. It was heart warming.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

misstray said:


> Ok, I have a strong opinion on this and I'll be less nice about it than other posters. I think it's SICK! My first thought is what an incredibly selfish woman to want her young healthy pet killed to satisfy some need of her own. I can't even imagine requesting someone to do this and it honestly floors me that they would. If the woman weren't already dead, she'd deserve a good butt-kicking, in my opinion!
> 
> Anyhow, my opinion is that it is dead wrong, unethical, cruel, immoral (and any other nasty words I haven't thought of yet).
> 
> I don't want my baby to ever die (before or after me). I'm not big on the whole death concept in general.


I think you said it best!!!


----------

